# Thinking about starting DIY CO2



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi! I'm thinking about trying out a DIY CO2 with yeast bottles (2) with airline to one output via valve. So two bottles into one tube. My plan is only to try out CO2 in my 75g (picture is about 3 weeks ago) and see what I think of the difference it makes before investing in a hard core set-up that I don't have room for.  

My question is this: instead of getting a seperate diffuser, what do you think of joining the CO2 output to my air that is going to an airstone already? Would that be sufficient do you think?

My set up:
75g Planted community (PH 6.8) About 300 wpg light output (Coralife 10k and 65k)
29g Planted fry
20g Planted gold fish
2g Breeder
1g Breeder (x4)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bunnie1978,

First of all I see this is your first post, welcome to APC! There is a lot of great information here and friendly people to help if you need it.

You pose a good question. I did a 2 bottle (2 each 2 liter bottles) joined together with a "T" connection and fed the output into the input of my HOB (hang on back) filter for my 45 gallon when I first started. It worked O.K., and I could definitely see a difference in plant growth with the CO2, but it was not enough for optimum growth. Every 2 - 3 days I replaced the solution in one of the bottles so my output was less erratic. With your 75 gallon aquarium, two bottles may not be enough. If you want to prove to yourself that there is a definite difference with CO2 (there is!), maybe it would be easier to try DIY CO2 on one of your smaller tanks?

I don't think that you can feed the output from your bottles into the airline that feds your airstone without a lot of problems. The pressure from your air pump is probably much greater than the pressure the DIY bottles can generate and the air would backfeed into the bottles. Even with a check valve, the bottles may not be able to exceed the pump pressure and feed into the "combined" line. I would try a separate line and airstone from the bottles to your tank or if you have a HOB filter you might try feeding the CO2 into the input strainer of the filter.

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I did it twice... silly me.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks! That's what I did. I have two filters on my tank. I have a Magnum 350 canister with intake in center, and half the output going to the center and half on the left side with bio-wheels. On the right side I have an HOB Aqua-Tech 30-60 (it was free.) That and an air stone behind the Myrios is really just for flow. What I did was the two bottles (with it being easy to add more if I want) with the line feeding to air stone and I have the airstone hanging down under and a little to the side of the Magnum intake. That way some of the bubbles can go through the filter. My concern with that though, is how much of the CO2 do you think could be wasted with the return through the bio-wheels?? Will I lose some of the CO2 that way do you think? I'm just waiting for bubbles now. 

I have a cabinet close to my fish tank, so I drilled a whole in the top of it for tubing, and have the bottles inside. The bottom of the bottles are roughly level with the top of the water, but there's about 15 feet of tubing between the two. I'm thinking that should provide enough safety in case of any mishaps.

By the way... I tested this morning, PH about 7.0, and nitrates at maybe 5. Is there any way to increase nitrates without adding chemicals?? What PH level would be too low of a drop so I watch for it?? 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

By the way, I have many more pics on my facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2037049&id=1403375997&l=d1bbeeda6c


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck on your DIY CO2--sounds like you are off to a good start.

I think you will have trouble with the bio-wheel on the magnum--it will cause you to lose a lot of CO2 and using DIY on a 75g you will want to minimize losses as much as possible. I ran w/ a Magnum for a while and never used the biowheel--you should be ok w/out it on a planted tank as the plants will consume any nitrogen produced.

Also, you may not want to run the air as this will also cause you to lose CO2 rapidly. I would try to remove anything which disturbs the surface.

Good luck!


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for that advise. I suspected as much. I'm not sure I can do without the water flow though. I really hate so much cleaning you know.  I have been sitting around all day waiting for bubbles!!!


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, I finally got bubbles!! Last night. I've got them feeding into the filter intake right now for the Magnum. Haven't seen any significant change in PH yet, but I'm watching it. It was 7.0 yesterday, 6.9 this morning.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bunnie1978,

And now the fun begins!


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, I have new leaves on plants that I thought were just going to wither away. I also ordered the little mini filter to use as a diffuser. I got two, so I can put one on each side of my tank. I'm also going to do a full clean/prune/rearrange probably next week after the filters come in. I'm so excited!!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations! I know I didn't get really hooked on this hobby until I added CO2 and the plants really started taking off.

Good luck-keep us posted!


----------

